# New start up visa to be launched in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada is to launch a new programme in April to recruit innovative immigrant entrepreneurs who will create new jobs and spur economic growth, it has been announced. Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney said that the new Start-Up Visa will help make Canada the destination of choice for the world’s best and brightest to [...]

Click to read the full news article: New start up visa to be launched in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

